# Nemůžu mluvit, protože mi padá jazyk



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
to řiká kluk který se opil, a potřebovala bych vědět, jestli se to normálně řiká anebo jestli zní to zvlaštní:
- Chci hochům říct, že to je krev z dlouhokošiláků, který bosí lovili okurky v skleněný tříšti, ale nemůžu mluvit, protože mi padá jazyk.-
Děkuju moc


----------



## tlumic

Ahoj,
nikdy jsem to nepoužil a nevzpomínám si, že bych to někdy slyšel. Znám "plete se mi jazyk" (možná i "mám trochu línější jazyk", ale to si teď možná vymýšlím). Jinak metafora "padá mi jazyk" je srozumitelná a zní mi pěkně, nápaditě a neotřele.

Tlumič


----------



## Dero

Ahoj, Jáchym Topol často používá podobné metafory, které v jeho konkrétním podání jsou originální (nepoužívají se běžně), ale svou stavbou připomínají jiná, zavedená řčení.

V tomto případě "padá mi jazyk" připomíná běžně užívané "plete se mi jazyk". Rodilý mluvčí ten první tvar sám od sebe nepoužije, ale protože mu připomíná tu druhou metaforu, tak mu bez problémů rozumí.


----------



## nimbydimby

Padá mi hlava - Plete se mi jazyk.

První rčení značí, že někdo usíná vsedě a hlava mu padá na prsa, ze strany na stranu atd. třeba v autobuse nebo hospodě. 
Druhá indikuje únavu (nebo nerozcvičená mluvidla) mluvčího, který je neschopen čistě artikulovat.

A pan Topol tyto dvě vzal, rozstřihl a sešil nití dvojité metafory, podobně jako Lewis Carrol použil tuto metodu tvorby slova v básni Jabberwocky v pokračování Alenky v říši divů zvaném _Through The Looking Glass_.

Ale možná je to jinak, bez širšího kontextu těžko říci.


----------



## ytre

Padá mi jazyk bych nevěděl, jestli jde o zdravotní problém zapadajíciho jazyka do krku nebo jde o variantu padá ti čelist - zírat s otevřenou pusou. Obě mě napadnou dřív než plete se mi jazyk.


----------

